# Weekend in the off-leash area



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

These pictures are ineligible for the Aug pick of the months as I have already posted two. However, I wanted to share these pictures. Although I dislike regular off-leash parks, this off-leash area is large enough (some days we do not meet another dog in there) and has several beach areas to cool off. I like that people are on vacation or stay away from bugs and we can have the whole place to ourselves.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Playing ball (the river is fast, but there are several spots to safely play and swim)...


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

After swim he could hide in the tall grass...


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Then play some ball...


----------



## MsRosie (Apr 4, 2014)

What a handsome boy! Looks like a really awesome park too


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Life is good...


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

MsRosie said:


> What a handsome boy! Looks like a really awesome park too


Thanks. The truth is this is not a true off-leash dog park. This area is not even fenced and just being used by true dog lovers. Amazingly, every designated off-leash park is covered in poop, but this one is always clean (even when there are hundreds of dogs there during fall and winter times). Soon it will be converted into one of the regular parks, the roads will be asphalted, and only a small area will be converted into a fenced off-leash dog park. I have no idea what we will do then.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks like lots of fun! Off leash runs are always the best!


----------



## Jallen2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

My Vz has always been off leash, but I live in a rural area. Will you drive to a more secluded area away from everything? I'm lucky enough to have lots of land where mt dogs can go exploring by them selves. The nearest road for us is aprox 1 1/2 mile away & my dogs don't go that way. I can't imagine my dogs always on leash???


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

jallen2014 said:


> My Vz has always been off leash, but I live in a rural area. Will you drive to a more secluded area away from everything? I'm lucky enough to have lots of land where mt dogs can go exploring by them selves. The nearest road for us is aprox 1 1/2 mile away & my dogs don't go that way. I can't imagine my dogs always on leash???


We do have a relatively large fenced backyard, but need to drive for a good run. We currently drive from 10 to 60 miles (so it is not always the same place over and over again), but are looking for more places to explore. We feel, however, that on-leash walks to the nearest parks are also good (for heal work and basic manners practice). We are lucky to have several nearby on-leash parks with lots of ducks and other birds to point, rabbits, occasional wildlife, so a lots of smells in there to explore. We usually also have 3-4 on-leash walks (in addition to one off-leash run) a day. Our boy would not go to bathroom in our backyard, so he is also happy to take on-leash walks.


----------

